

Ask HN: Implementing DRM in an application, where to start? - dublinclontarf

If I wanted to prevent my application (lets say a desktop app) from just being blithly pirated, where would I start? Any particular techniques? Advantages, failings? Or even an OS framework by chance?
======
michael_dorfman
There's a whole spectrum of alternatives, many of which are probably already
familiar to you from various pieces of desktop software you own.

A Google search on "copy protection" or "software licensing" will bring up
lots of commercial options.

